# Heartbroken about dead fish



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm so sad it seems like nothing i do is helping my fish i lost 9 guppies today almost all my females and 2 of my favourite malert witch i've had since my first tank. All my fish are dying my hart is broken this is what i get for trying to save my nieces fish. I've tried everything but they are dying more and more everyday and soon all my beloved fishy friends will be gone this has been the worst week of my life my heart breaks everytime i have to bury one of my fish


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sorry your having such a hard time, but unfortunately, sometimes it just happens. I just had a big breakout of A deadly disease myself and lost a lot of my fish, so I'm sorry to hear about your losses, but Don't give up, it will eventually get better.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

All you can take away from it is what you learned, about overstocking, quarantining and never transferring a sick fish. They are tough lessons, and I'm sorry you had to learn them this way, rather than reading about them and avoiding the sadness. Most of us learn the hard way, but then we take what we learned and become better fishkeepers from it.
It'll work out.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

What is killing them? 

About two years ago the city did some work on the water lines near my house. I did my usual water change on my Discus tank. In the morning ALL of them were dead, about 20 of my babies.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's been a bunch of threads - new fish bought sick, and an ammonia crash in a new tank to boot. Then Ich...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sorry about the run of bad luck. It happens to all of us at one point or another, justbe sure to learn from it and try to avoid it happening in the future.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanx for your replies i dont intend to keep fish again im not going to kill poor inicent fish again


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Don't give up, what have you done to try and find the problem?


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

The problem is ick and i've been treating the tank all week and they keep dying it look like by next week i'll be left with an empty tank


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried to cure my tank of ich at one point too. I tried everything, from heat, salt, meds when all else failed, and nothing worked... I lost 5 platies in one week and my heart sank. I dont know how it started unless one of the new ones i had bought transferred something from the store tank to mine. Everything has been fine since. But its just awful when stuff like that happens :-/


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

yes its a really bad feeling knowing its because of something i did that their dying i've also tried everything heat, salt, meds, water changes. But i still feel like i murdered all my fish i'm really sad, these fish had a specail place in my heart and i let them down.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Trust me, I think by the time my last two fish passed, (and it was the saddest moment because they looked like they just floated to the bottom, sat down, and passed away together) I nearly got teary eyed. I just couldnt believe I was loosing all of them. I may sound crazy for have gotten that emotional over them but those fish I had the longest.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

you cant just give up unless your not really into the hobby in the first place. Take the lessons learned and move on, never put sick fish in a healthy tank. every one of us has made mistakes and lost fish because of it, it happens get your tank cleaned and start over.


----------



## aerithny (Apr 8, 2012)

I am sorry! But from one to another, a bit over a week ago I lost my last fish of 24. All due to ich. It also had a lot to do with me learning more about the hobby, and then bad advice I received at Petsmart. Like adding all those fish at once was a big no-no. Then I was more than likely overfeeding them. Then add to that a tank I thought was cycled, truly wasn't. It was hard and I still feel horrible about the fish too. But everyone on here helped to educate me, send me links and helped me to want to learn more. I have treated the ich, cycled a tank, know how to do proper wc's, what temperature does to a tank etc. 
Having goldfish as a child I thought I knew it all, as they always thrived in the 15-20 years I used to have them. But you can always learn more and need to expect some loss. But I do know how you feel and I cried a couple times too, feeling horrible. But I will get better!


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanx every1 i wont give up and i definitly learned allot from this bad experience. Still trying to save my last couple of fish though would it help if i clean out the tank completely? I dont know what to do anymore i've tried everything else


----------



## aerithny (Apr 8, 2012)

From what I learned on here and doing some research, you do not want to take the whole tank apart. Believe me, I sure wanted to myself! But wherever you are in this cycle, you want to keep what you have. Just stay consistent with your ich treatment and the wc. The wc are really key here. I did take out some of my decorations to clean them or but them in boiling water to get any bad residue off, but you don't want to do these all at once, as you do have some good bacteria on them and don't want to shock the tank by taking it all out at once. Also, I don't know the answer to this, but depending on your treatment, sometimes raising the temperature is helpful as it will speed up the ich cycle. However before doing that, have one the experts tell you what to do there.


----------

